# factory



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so I started on a mock up of a factory for my layout.

this is only a cardboard mock up to be used for measurements for the base wood final factory.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

what are you making in there?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> what are you making in there?



even the owners don't know yet....


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

What materials...........wood, plastic or combination of both?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Carl said:


> What materials...........wood, plastic or combination of both?


Probably a combo of wood, plastic, alluminium (for pipes and such) and cardboard (chimneys)


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice! I'm interested in doing some thing like this. I'll be watching and taking notes!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Paint the cardboard, all done.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Gun, your funny!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Paint the cardboard, all done.



HEH HEH wife said same thing lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> HEH HEH wife said same thing lol


She's obviously a keeper, knows her models.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

paint the board and your good to go


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The New Guy said:


> what are you making in there?


Looks like a toy train factory!


----------

